#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > NEWBIES & STARTERSVRAGEN >  >  PA Markt 2002

## DJ Pim

Hey,

wie van jullie is er dit jaar (9 maart 10.00 uur tot 16.00 uur)
ook op de PA-markt te vinden?
Lekker goedkope tweede hands dingen kopen!
Het is in de Euretco te Houten (mijn woonplaats).

Meer info:
www.pa-markt.nl

Greetz,
Pim

----------


## Destiny

IK denk dat ik ook eens kom kijken daar. Als ik het zeker weet hoor je het tegen die tijd wel weer!

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## pieterjan

Mij zul je er zeker vinden 

tot daar

Met Vriendlijke Groet..

Pieter-Jan Jochems
jochems licht & geluid

----------


## ties

hallo,
ook ik ben zeker te weten te vinden op de pa markt dit jaar.

Drive-in show
Mighty Paradise.

----------


## Arie de W

Ik denk dat ik ook eens ga kijken .Als je soms die prijzen hoor :Smile:  :Smile: 

Arie

----------


## Techieguy

I'll be there (bedrijfje waar ik af en toe voor werk staat er ook...)

----------


## Music Power

Ik ga dit jaar dr ook maar weers kijken. Gelukkig ist weer in houten. daar in hoevelaken vorig jaar was bagger.

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Triple S

Is altijd leuk om effe rond te neuzen vind ik.
Maar let wel goed op met je "lekker goedkoop".
Vorig jaar toch een aantal schandalige prijzen gezien op een heleboel ouwe zooi! 
Kun je beter de snuffelsite en verwanten benutten.

May the Source be with you

----------


## Rob

ik ben ook weer van de partij

----------


## R. den Ridder

Als alles goed gaat sta ik er met de Roadie-mobiel, zie topic in klets-maar-raak forum.

Ik ga zelf op jacht naar scollers, en verder nergens naar, anders kom ik straks weer met een hoop oud ijzer thuis (is we leuk trouwens).

groeten,
Ralph

----------


## michiel

Ik ben ook van plan om te komen, ik moet alleen nog vervoer regelen. Jullie horen het als het zeker is.



Groeten, michiel

----------


## moderator

Het voorstel wordt gedaan om elkaar te ontmoeten bij de catering van deze PA markt. Leuk om andere J&H forum deelnemers te ontmoeten.

Lijkt mij dan weer leuk om, als het ding er staat..., elkaar te ontmoeten bij de *roadiemobiel*.

tis ook maar een suggestie natuurlijk...

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## DJ Pim

k, zie je daar, en Mod, ik ben niet dj met die Wipneus

Greetz,
Pim

Zie je op de PA-markt

----------


## Hendrikidoambacht

als ik eraan denk/tijd voor heb kom ik ook

kiek owk up mien sait!

----------


## pieterjan

noem je ook even tijden

Met Vriendlijke Groet..

Pieter-Jan Jochems
jochems licht & geluid

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Ik ga proberen er te zijn... en dan kom ik zeker langs bij de roadiemobiel <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz, *Dee*jaysOnly (iCe)

----------


## )jeroen(

Is ie er ook nog op zondag net als de vorige keren?

Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## Jan-Peter

Nee, de PA-markt is alleen op zaterdag 9 maart dit jaar !
De beurs is open van 10.00 - 18.00 uur.

Vandaag (10-2)is wel de laatste grote stand verhuurt en zijn er thans 40 bedrijven aanwezig. Dat is een nieuw record.

Meer info op de website van de PA-markt: www.pa-markt.nl

Ook voor het verkrijgen van de beurswijzer met kortingscoupon, even naar de website !

----------


## moderator

Krijg ik nou gratis toegang na deze gratis reclame<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Verdienen we eigenlijk allemaal wel na het lezen van deze posting...wie stemt er voor??? <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## moderator

Ik mag toch aannemen dat Jan Peter de hint ondertussen wel begrepen heeft Showtechniek....

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## )jeroen(

reclame zou ik het niet noemen.... Iedereen hier zou het kunnen zeggen..... (van die korting etc.)

Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## pieterjan

ik denk dat mod gewoon bedoelt dat dit geen reclame forum is dat ie daarvoor ergens ander moet wezen

Met Vriendlijke Groet..

Pieter-Jan Jochems
jochems licht & geluid

----------


## )jeroen(

Dat bedoelde IK ook niet echt. IK bedoel dat je het niet echt reclame kan noemen, begrijp je?

Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## moderator

jongens, jongens, ga nou niet voor een ander denken...
Ik was gewoon aan het bedelen voor een free-entrance das alles...

Wie gaan er trouwens nog meer? Wat gaan jullie daar kopen? (als het er wordt aangeboden natuurlijk...)

en veeeeeeeel belangrijker, gaat die raodiemobiel er nou wel of niet staan? 
Ik heb uit betrouwbare bron vernomen dat de organisatie van de PA beurs nog in het ongewisse is....

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## pieterjan

ik ga er heen en doe me tshirtje van me bedrijf aan kunnen jullie me herkennen. Wie doet dat nog meer??

Met Vriendlijke Groet..

Pieter-Jan Jochems
jochems licht & geluid

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Helaas!!

Kan er dit jaar voor het eerst niet bij zijn.........beter luck next time!!

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## djdabounce

Als het een beetje goed uit komt kom ik ook. Wat ik ga halen weet ik nog niet, vaak kom je op een beurs wel eens iets tegen wat je kunt gebruiken.

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## Gast1401081

ik wil best, maar dan wel met een kortingskaartje.

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------


## dj torny

Ik ga ook. eens kijken of iemand nog twee mooie statieven heeft voor onze truss. En misschien kom ik ook dit jaar weer een leuk koopie tegen.

groeten

----------


## pieterjan

alle koopjes zijn voor mij <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Met Vriendlijke Groet..

Pieter-Jan Jochems
jochems licht & geluid

----------


## DJ Productions

Ben zoiezo opzoek naar:

een truss
een cd-speler (denon)
een versterker

en de koopjes natuurlijk!

ik kom met een man of 4a5 in een autotje alleen lastig om dan alles weer terug in de auto tekrijgen met truss enzo.



gegroet!  :Smile:

----------


## )jeroen(

Ik was 2 jaar geleden met 3 man, me pa, een vriend en ik. Nou ik dacht een mengpaneeltje op de kop te tikken. Kwamen we terug met 2x2 meter truss, mengpaneel, HEEL veel XLR, 4 parren en wat 19" spul! Paste er NET in (citroen XM station). Was wel even benauwd zitten maar dat had ik er wel voor over.

Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## pieterjan

Als ik al die verhalen zo hoor. Weet ik dat ik om negen uur al voor de deur ga liggen in me slaapzakkie  !!!!!! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Met Vriendlijke Groet..

Pieter-Jan Jochems
jochems licht & geluid

----------


## sussudio

Als we gaan, dan gaan we voor:
- 2 statieven (moet T4 op passen).
- discomeubel
- andere crossover
- versterker flightcase
- evt. versterker ter vervanging van onze Peavey.
- 2 fullrange boxen. (15")

Gaat er nog iemand een mooi discomeubel aanbieden daar? Dan moeten we maar een aanhanger meenemen  :Smile: 

Dennis

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Ward

Mag ik vragen wat je huidige crossover is, dennis? Ik zoek er nog een om experimenten mee uit te voeren. En dat crossover mag dus absoluut bagger zijn en mag dus 'niks' kosten.
Experimenten ook in de zin van kans op verkeerd gebruik waardoor hij best wel eens zou kunnen overlijden.
Dus als je dat geval voor weinig weg doet...

Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## Niek...

> citaat:- andere crossover



Dennis, ik zag vandaag bij Huigens de opvolger van Behringers bekende 2300 X-over, de 2310. Weet alleen niet wat ie kost...Ga eens praten zou ik zeggen<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## Destiny

Nou, ik heb eens gekeken, en ik zal er zeker zijn!

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## Fritz

Ik ga er denk ik ook maar eens heen. Ben nog steeds op zoek naar Prolyte triangle truss 30cm. FF kijken of ik daar wat kan scoren!

Fritz

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> Mag ik vragen wat je huidige crossover is, dennis?



Een Nakamitchi. Met losse 10-volt symetrische voeding. Heeft alleen geen geblanceerde in/uit-gangen, dus moet nu toch eens vervangen worden.

Ik denk dat ie nog wel wat meer waard is dan een experimenteerprijsje  :Smile: 

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## sussudio

> citaat:
> Dennis, ik zag vandaag bij Huigens de opvolger van Behringers bekende 2300 X-over, de 2310. Weet alleen niet wat ie kost...



Ik was toevallig vrijdag nog bij Huigens met een schijnbaar moeilijk probleem wat ik van de week nog wel eens in het forum zal neergeleggen. Daar kwam o.a. die 2310 ter sprake. Kost 142 euro en dat vond ik nogal aan de prijs, zeker als je bedenkt dat Feedback de 3400 voor 185 euro levert.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Niek...

> citaat: - 2 statieven (moet T4 op passen).



Hmz, ken dat probleem. Onze powerdrives pasten ook al niet. Bij toeval probeerde ik de t-4 op onze wind-ups en dat paste lekker wel! Optie voor jou?  <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Trouwens: Behringer CS3400X is een stereo 3 weg en mono 4 weg X-over. Jij hebt toch genoeg aan een 2 weg?

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## sussudio

Ik haalde die 3400 even aan, omdat ik dus verwacht dat de 2310 dan ook wel goedkoper zal zijn bij Feedback. Verder heeft die als extraatje nog limiters aan boord.

Manfrotto windups schijnen ook op de T4 te passen.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Niek...

> citaat:Manfrotto windups schijnen ook op de T4 te passen



Hmz, wij hebben dus manfrotto's.....<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle> Er zijn trouwens ook kopies van die manfrotto's te koop voor 75% van de nieuwwaarde van een echte manfrotto. Maar je gaat vast geen nieuwe kopen voor dat werk...

Trouwens: nu ik er ff serieus over nadenk: in de bouwwereld heb je aluminium statieven voor die grote bouwlampen, die passen ook onder een T-4. Het zijn van die alu statieven met rode "banden". Een grote gereedschapwinkel op industriegebied Westermaat heeft ze wel <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>, kosten ook niet zoveel

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## Niek...

Nog ff 1 ding: ik heb nog een kist staan die ik misschien wel slijten kan op de PA Markt. Zou ik deze zo mee kunnen nemen en hem dan verhandelen? Of zou het mogelijk zijn deze onder te brengen op een bepaalde stand van een bedrijf (tegen een percentage....) <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## ralph

Het meenemen van goederen en die dan daar verkopen gaat je niet lukken.
Wat je wel kunt doen is idd.via een standhouder je kist verkopen.
tip':spreek een prijs af die je ervoor wil hebben, alles wat ie er meer voor vangt mag ie zelf houden...

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## sussudio

Die statieven zijn puur als extraatje. Makkelijk als we eens een lichtsetje verhuren, dan hoeven we niet meteen die zware Guils mee te geven. En eventueel voor uitlichten bandje of playbackshow: truss op Guils achter het podium met daaraan 16 x par-36 + 2 x 518 en dan 2 x T4 op fatsoenlijke statieven er voor.

Statieven uit het bouwcircuit zijn leuk voor een bouwlampje, maar geen optie voor onze T4s.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ik ben ook aanwezig op de 9e...

te herkennen aan een zwarte trui met AV Pro Rent logo..

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Ik ga er anoniem heen.................hehe maar zal er zeker zijn~~!


Als er tenminste nog wat geld over is na maandag en dinsdag!

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## CyberNBD

Rudi jonge let op wat je daar koopt, het lijkt high tech in die zillion maar als je achter de schermen gaat kijken slik je toch echt wel  :Smile: .  Als je koopjes doet mag je voor mij altijd een paar maccen 500 meenemen als bedankje voor de tip <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Destiny

Heeft iemand al de kaarten van de voorverkoop ontvangen? Zouden deze week verstuurd moeten worden

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## pieterjan

1 week van te voren geen twee !

-----------------------
Met Vriendlijke Groet..

Pieter-Jan Jochems
jochems licht & geluid

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ik was te laat met reageren, anders had ik ze ook wel besteld...

dus nu maar in de rij staan !

Ben nog op zoek naar 2 dubbel 15" laagkasten.... dus laat die ff staan <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Destiny

Je moest VOOR de 22 februari 6,50 overgemaakt hebben. Ik heb 21 februari m'n betaalopdracht ingeleverd... hopen dat het op tijd was. Anders moeten we toch wachten, want Joost gaat opeens mee, dus word toch wel in de rij staan...

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## Arie de W

Ik wou ook nog een kaartje hebben.Weer is niet op tijd overgeboekt jammer wordt dus in de rij staan<img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>

Arie

----------


## FiëstaLj

Kunnen we alvast "meeten" .. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Destiny

Ja gezellig. Maar 21 feb. overgemaakt is zeker niet ruim genoeg of wel?

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Over 1000 posts!!! Feestje??_

----------


## DJ Productions

Ik sta ook in de rij!<img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle>

gegroet!  :Smile:

----------


## Destiny

Wie niet

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Over 1000 posts!!! Feestje??_

----------


## Music Power

Ik hoef gelukkig niet in de rij te staan. kep de kaartjus wel op tijd bestelt. nu maar hopen dat ik ze nog krijg. en anders kom ik gezellie bij jullie staan jongens <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Fritz

Neem ik m'n slaapzakkie ook mee! Tot dan!

Fritz

----------


## Destiny

Kaartjes zijn al op de post gedaan. Hopen dat ie van mij erbij zit.

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Over 1000 posts!!! Feestje??_

----------


## nicovwijk

Ik ga met jullie in de rij staan!
Maar hoe laat gaan jullie allemaal?
En jullie moeten ff eerst aan mij vragen voordat jullie wat kopen of ik het niet wil hebben <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


Ik ben blond! Greetz Nicoooow

----------


## pieterjan

Nico ik ben er al vroeg want anders zijn meschien de koopjes weg <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> O ja ik trek me shirtje met onze naam er op aan !!

-----------------------
Met Vriendlijke Groet..

Pieter-Jan Jochems
jochems licht & geluid

----------


## nicovwijk

Haha!
Ik sta ook erg vroeg voor de deur!
En willen jullie PLEASE de 2 goedkoopste cdj100s aan mij overlaten <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>, want ik ben maar een arme scholier en ik MOET ze hebben.
Dus AFBLIJVEN jullie <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Oh ja! En ik heb een zwarte nike jas! Roep me naam ff als je me ziet! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

En dat feestje van Dj Jip, oke wanneer? en wie gaat er draaien???? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Da Massols!
Greetz Nicoooow

Nederlands zijn mijn goedste vak!

----------


## _Jasper

Jaaaaaaaaaaa
Raad eens wat ik vandaag met de post had? Ik heb ze.... Is dat ff boffen. 
De kaarten zijn trouwens ook genummerd, viel me op dat ik vrij laag getal had (ik weet niet of dat betekent dat er weinig aanmeldingen zijn geweest voor de voorverkoop), ik had er nrs 0007 0008 en 0009 opstaan. Of ik heb gewoon een van de eerste kaarten.

Seeee ya
Jasper

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ik zorg dat ik tegen half 10 daar het parkeerterrein oprij.. en dan gaan we gelijk in de rij staan..

ik moet namelijk die baskasten hebben !

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Music Power

Mijn kaartjus zijn ook binnen.  :Smile:  hoef ik mooi niet in de rij te staan <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Flitslicht

Waar kan je die kaarten eigenlijk bestellen?
Ik heb geen idee!!

En hoe moet je er komen??

GRTZ.

----------


## _Jasper

> citaat:
> Waar kan je die kaarten eigenlijk bestellen?
> Ik heb geen idee!!



Wat betreft de kaarten: 2 opties (of eigenlijk nu nog maar 1 :Smile: 
- voorverkoop (termijn is reeds verstreken)  (http://www.pa-markt.nl/voorverkoop.htm)
- Op de beurs zelf (in de rij gaan staan dus) Vergeet dan ff niet deze kortingsbon (http://www.pa-markt.nl/kortingsbon.htm) uit te printen, scheelt je weer een eurotje!





> citaat:
> En hoe moet je er komen??
> GRTZ.



Hoe je er moet komen?? http://www.euretco.nl/euretconet/route_page.htm

Je kunt natuurlijk ook gewoon ff op www.pa-markt.nl kijken, daar staat alle informatie die je nodig hebt.

Seee ya
Jasper

----------


## Jan-Peter

Kaarten bestellen heeft nu geen zin meer tenzij je over telebanking beschikt.
Anders kan je bij alle deelnemers terecht, die hebben ook speciale voorverkoopkaarten liggen, tegen gereduceerde prijs van € 6,00

----------


## Rv

Seg mannen, is die rij daar ZOOOOOOO lang?? Anders gaan jullie maar tijdig voor mij in de rij staan, en dan spring ik wel in als ik arriveer hoor! <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>


____
Rv.

----------


## Destiny

Als iedereen ff een foto van zichzelf incl. jas post kunnen we elkaar makkelijker vinden  :Smile: 

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!_

----------


## Rv

zie profiel voor foto's zeker?
Tja, Jip, ik zal je dan zeker vinden! Maak je gezicht ook zwart hé! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


____
Rv.

----------


## _Jasper

vergeet het gestreepte truitje niet he... Enne, neem je Janneke dan ook mee??? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

seee ya

Jasper

----------


## NightVision

Is er op de PA Markt ook een soort van teststand, om de 2e hands apparatuur even uit te proberen? Of worden ze op de meeste stands gedemonstreerd?

------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## Jan-Peter

Alle stands hebben een stroomaansluiting en je kan zelf altijd vragen of het apparaat even aangezet kan worden. Je kan zelf beoordelen of het apparaat naar behoren werkt.

Een testbank o.i.d. is er niet.

Iedereen die aankopen doet, wordt geacht zelf terzake deskundig te zijn !

----------


## NightVision

Tuurlijk moet ieder voor zich genoeg van het product kennen voor hij het koopt (moet niet, is wel handig).

Maar ik wil eventueel gaan kijken voor wat switch/dimmerpacks. Als ik die niet werkend kan zien, mag jij me uitleggen hoe ik van buitenaf kan zien of ze het doen.

Gr,
Patrick

------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## ralph

euh Nightvision,

Het is toch niet zo heel erg moeilijk om ff een pack van stroom te voorzien?
Alle stands hebben prik, weet niet of overal een 32A CEE ligt of alleen een 16A groepje, maar prik is er altijd zat daar in Houten.

Waar je verder natuurlijk altijd recht op hebt is het normale consumenterecht. Je hebt dus het recht om je aankoop te ruilen!
Natuurlijk kan je daar met de verkopende partij hele duidelijke afspraken over maken en deze voor jouw geruststelling even in een verkoopcontractje vastleggen.

Het zijn allemaal bedrijven daar die hun 2e hands spulletjes verkopen, dus je weet bij wie je koopt en op de verkoopbon zal jij ook een naam, kvk nummer etc willen hebben omda je anders die bon niet eens kunt opnemen in je boekhouding...

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## NightVision

Misschien was ik niet helemaal duidelijk, maar ik bedoel dus ook dat het in deze situatie dus geen probleem is, omdat je ter plekke kunt zien of de apparatuur werkt.
Ik vroeg mij dus af of dit dus bij elke stand of centraal mogelijk is, omdat het anders wel moeilijk wordt. Maar dan is er dus geen probleem. <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Gr,
Patrick

------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## nicovwijk

Nee, daar is alles goed geregeld, alles is meestal te testen, en anders een dealtje sluiten! maar de meesten hebben als ze bijv versterkers hebben, ook speakers.
Dus dat is dik in orde! 

Tot volgende week!

Da Massols!
Greetz Nicoooow

Nederlands zijn mijn goedste vak!

----------


## Disco Service Apeldoorn

Ik kan jan peter alleen maar gelijk geven.

Je bent zelf verantwoordelijk voor je aankopen.

Heb je geen of te weinig verstand van apparatuur, dan kun je beter alleen apparatuur kopen waar je echt geen buil aan kan vallen.

Bij twijfel kan je altijd vragen of ze jouw het apparaat geheel willen uitleggen.

Nu weet ik uit ervaring dat daar op de beurs eigenlijk helemaal geen tijd voor is.

Met andere woorden , bij twijfel koop alleen bij je eigen dealer met service , garantie en nazorg.

Is het "koopje" echt te mooi voor woorden, dan kun je terecht aan de technische staat twijfelen.

----------


## NightVision

Dat laatste zit idd wel wat in natuurlijk. Niemand zal goed spul 'weggeven'.

Maar de vraag ging er niet zozeer om waaraan ik kan zien of het goed werkt, maar of er een testmogelijkheid bestaat. Die is er dus (in bepaalde mate), dus dan is er verder geen probleem.

Maar bedankt voor de antwoorden/tips!

Groet,
Patrick

------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## nicovwijk

Alles wat ik daar gekocht heb heb ik toendertijd kunnen testen.
Dus elk jaar nog geen miskoop gedaan!

tot volgende week!

Da Massols!
Greetz Nicoooow

Nederlands zijn mijn goedste vak!

----------


## NightVision

Nog even iets anders: Is daar een pinautomaat aanwezig, of wordt het met een dikke portemonnee vertrekken zaterdag?

------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## nicovwijk

Hoi!
Vorige keer had volgens mij alleen Laguna een pinautomaat!
Ik denk nu wel meer, maar niet allemaal.
Ook is de eerste gewone pin-automaat pas bij het dorp of winkelcentrum volgens mij.
Ik zou dus gewoon een dikke portemonnee meenemen!



Da Massols!
Greetz Nicoooow

Nederlands zijn mijn goedste vak!

----------


## NightVision

Ok, dan doe'k dat...

Thanx&Greetz, Patrick

(Nog 7 nachtjes slapen...<img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle>)

------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## Jan-Peter

Op de beurs zijn er maar twee bedrijven die een PIN automaat hebben.

Bezoekers die (te) weinig geld bij zich hebben, kunnen in Houten op verschillende plaatsen Pinnen bij bank en/of postkantoor.
Bij de entree zijn we dan wel zo soepel dat ze de tweede keer "gratis" naar binnen mogen. Onze controleurs onthouden heel goed de gezichten. Bewaar wel je toegangskaartje !

Jan-Peter
Eureka Events

----------


## DJ Twelfo

Voor hoeveel gaan de XTC's daar weg???
En de pioneer DM600's???

En moet je nou een bedrijf hebben om daar te kopen of kan je ook particulier kopen?

$%^*&^% :Big Grin:

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Je kunt gewoon als particulier kopen.

Op de andere vraag is natuurlijk bijna geen antwoord te geven. Ligt helemaal aan de staat etc, soms duur soms goedkoop, net als wanneer je 2e hands van een particulier koopt..........

Groeten, Remco

----------


## _Jasper

Wie komen er allemaal nog meer van de mede-forummers?


Seeeeeeee ya
Jasper

----------


## djdabounce

ik

Een kind kan de was doen.

----------


## John b

Sta er op een stand.

----------


## Music Power

Ik bent dr ook aanwezug

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Triple S

Kom toch ook wel even kijken...

May the Source be with you

----------


## Danny duyts

Ich bin auch da bei

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Het ziet er naar uit dat ik ook even een kijkje ga nemen......

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## Rv

Ik ga er ook eens piepen ...

____
Rv.

----------


## pieterjan

ik moet voor dat ik dr heenga nog ff naar utrecht rijden naar sale. FF wat spulletjes van de avond ervoor terug bregen.

-----------------------
Met Vriendlijke Groet..

Pieter-Jan Jochems
jochems licht & geluid

----------


## nicovwijk

Ik ben d'r ook weer van de partij!
Voor mij is het de 6e keer, en dat van jullie????

Zeg t me ff!

Latuuuuuuuurs en tot zaterdagggg

Da Massols!
Greetz Nicoooow

Nederlands zijn mijn goedste vak!

----------


## NightVision

Weet iemand (die er eerder geweest is) of je hier ook flightcase onderdelen tegenkomt (voor een mooi prijsje)? Niet specifiek 2e hands, liever gewoon nieuw. Of zijn het alleen occasions wat ze daar verkopen?

Ivm het bouwen van ons nieuwe meubel heb ik nog heel wat kilo's metaal nodig...

Al scheelt het maar een kwartje per meter profiel enzo, dan tikt dat toch al flink aan. Vooral als we zaterdag toch die kant op gaan...

------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## Jakkev

ik ga er proberen te geraken tis wel een eindje mmar t moet lukken.

misschien tot dan

jakkev

----------


## nicovwijk

Ja, er ik heb er zeker wel eens flightcase onderdelen gezien.
Ik kan het je niet met zekerheid zeggen of ze er nu zijn, maar ik hoop
het wel, ik moet namelijk ook nog 16 wielen hebben... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
Er staat volgens mij wel een flightcase bedrijf (wat ik in het foldertje zag staan) als je het zo mag noemen, lijkt me dat die ook wel onderdelen hebben.

Tot zaterdaggg

Da Massols!
Greetz Nicoooow

Nederlands zijn mijn goedste vak!

----------


## NightVision

Ah, mooi. Dan ga ik daar ook nog maar even voor kijken...

------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## crazydj16

kzou graag langskomen, maar snap niet helemaal waarom ze dit dan weer op zaterdag plannan, meeste bedrijven zijn in de weekenden (en vooral op zaterdag) druk bezig met klussies. Moi aussie dus, vind het jammer maar is niet anders, misschien volgende keer beter.

Iniedergeval iedereen veel winkelplezier daar zaterdag!! 

grtz


-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## "DANCE-SOLUTION"

Ik ben ook dit jaar weer van de partij (voor de 4x geloof ik)

Ik zal mn Dance-Solution shirt aandoen, dus geef effe een gil als je me ziet!!,

is het koud heb ik een brunotti jas aan  :Wink: 

Groeten,

Robert

----------


## "DANCE-SOLUTION"

Trouwens ik zag J&H niet in het boekje staan,doen zij dit jaar niet mee? hebben toch nog een aardig occasion voorraadje?

Nou ik ben dr wel,

Tot zaterdag!

Groeten,

Robert

----------


## nicovwijk

Hey!





> citaat:Trouwens ik zag J&H niet in het boekje staan,doen zij dit jaar niet mee? hebben toch nog een aardig occasion voorraadje?



Ze hebben idd een goed voorraadje, maar J&H heeft er wel gestaan, maar het liep toen niet zo goed.
Ook logisch, want ze wilden meer reclame dan apparatuur verkopen.
Oftewel, waarschijnlijk hebben ze gewoon een keer goed verlies gedraaid.


Tot zaterdagggggggg



Da Massols!
Greetz Nicoooow

Nederlands zijn mijn goedste vak!

----------


## ralph

Hee Nico!

Nieuwe collega bij J&H?

Ik heb een paar keer op de PA markt gestaan voor J&H. Kan me herinneren dat het een aantal keren beredruk is geweest.
Zo hebben we ooit een keer een voorraad analoge fourbarretjes opgeruimd...binnen een half uurtje alles weg!

Noem jij dat slecht verkopen?

Je doet net of je aardig op de hoogte bent, maar als je ergens geen fuck vanaf weet, geef dan ook geen antwoord!





> citaat:
> Ook logisch, want ze wilden meer reclame dan apparatuur verkopen.



Dit MOET je mij ff uitleggen aub!
ik heb deze zin nu al een hele tijd zitten lezen, maar begrijp echt niet wat je bedoelt.
De keren dat ik met J&H op de PA markt heb gestaan stond de naam J&H niet eens op de stand...
Waren wel een heleboel bezoekers die aan de hand van de beursinfo juist naar de J&H stand toekwamen om daar met de mensen van de verkoop afdeling te babbelen, of met mensen die zij weer van het forum kenden.

doe mij een lol en licht je berichtje even toe...als je de moeite wil nemen graag!

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## Geert

Ik ben dit jaar ook weer van de partij, als bezoeker dan. Ga proberen weer wat leuke koopjes te scoren. Blijf de hele dag, vooral aan het eind gaan er soms dingen weg voor super lage prijzen. 

Mazzel,

Geert 
Experience Drive-in Shows

----------


## R. den Ridder

Hallo daar,

Ik ben ook van de partij.
Waarschijnlijk te herkennen aan een slaperige blik en chronische nadorst.

Ga vananvond eerst naar de HmH voor de cover top100 met de BZB (Vet ja) en johnny lion.

Graag morgen alles wat echt ouwe meuk is laten liggen, want ik ben nog op zoek naar een coemar Venus en wat FAL polifemussen voor de hobby.

Groeten,
Ralph

----------


## _Jasper

Jaaaaaa

nog maar 1 nachtje slapen!!!

Seeeeeeee ya
Jasper

----------


## nicovwijk

Hey Ralph!
Sorry hoor, ik meen alleen wat te herinneren, dat hoef je niet als een aanval op te vatten hoor!
Dus sorry als ik het verkeerd heb gezegt.
Ik dacht een reactie te geven, en die was later niet helemaal juist, sorry nogmaals.

Maar waarom stonden jullie er dan niet dit jaar? te laat met plaatsen bestellen ofzo?

(PS dit hierboven is dus GEEN aanval!


tot zaterdaggggggggggg

Da Massols!
Greetz Nicoooow

Nederlands zijn mijn goedste vak!

----------


## Arie de W

Ik wil graag naar de PA-markt toe maar heb geen vervoer meer  wie zou mij willen ophalen in Gorinchem. (kan mailen tot 2 vanacht ps krijg dan binnen enkele ogenblikken een mailtje van mij terug)

Arie

----------


## Fritz

Nou ik hoop dat iemand Arie nog gemaild heeft... nu gaat het echt niet lang meer duren! Over drie kwartier rijden we aan. Wat een zinloze posting!

Fritz

----------


## pieterjan

nou ik ben nog niet onderweg maar het is vlakbij ben er zo seee you allemaal ik denk dat ik er om 13.00 uur nog wel ben loop ikn dan wel even naar de catering teminste als ik er nog ben

 <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

-----------------------
Met Vriendlijke Groet..

Pieter-Jan Jochems
jochems licht & geluid

----------


## Destiny

Ben alweer trug  :Smile: 

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!_

----------


## Fritz

Ook ik ben weer terug, 't was best wel gezellig. Maar ik heb niet echt grote aankopen gedaan... Wat klein spul als wielen, hoeken, parretjes etc. Volgend jaar weer denk ik!

Fritz

----------


## NightVision

Vond het nog meevallen met de drukte om 9:45. Had verwacht dat heel veel mensen gelijk om 10.00 zouden komen. Werd pas echt druk toen wij weggingen rond half een.

Ben ik de enige geweest die 10 minuten niks gezien heeft??? Liep al snuffelend langs de rechterkant naar achteren - naast me kijkend - en stond ineens met me grote gaperd recht in die volgspot te kijken (van laguna ofzo). <img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle> Was niet heel tof. Maar na enige tijd kreeg ik het zicht weer terug, dus heb nog lekker rond kunnen kijken <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Was verder wel gezellig daar...

------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## FiëstaLj

Heb hem net kunnen ontwijken...


Maar vond de cyberlights wel tegek ! die had ik graag meegenomen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## Music Power

Ja die cybers waren idd wel flexx en niet echt duur. mja ask die aan me statieven hang komt de boel net zo hard weer naar benedu

Greetz...Frank

----------


## -NeO-

Ben er ook geweest maar vond dat er niet echt veel was voor de dj's voornamelijk voor producers en mensen in de licht wereld (Drive-ins dus ook). Kep gelukkig toch wel wat kunenn kopen kep een Numark PRO SM-3 kunnen kopen voor 380 euro erg relax apparaatje.

________________________
Een dag niet gedraaid, is een dag niet geleefd <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

D'r stond een  soundtracs tafels, een 32 kanaals, ze haddn ook nog een 24 kanaals. Vlak voor de catering.
Gezien het feit dat we al zo'n 32 kanaals hebben, die erg goed bevalt, gok ik dat ze maandag nog wel een telefontje kunnen verwachten van de grote baas.........

Verders idd die Cybers waren wel gaaf. Maar er stond ook wel een hele hoop ouwe meuk tussen..........

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## Techieguy

VEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEL oude meuk!!

Het bedrijf waar ik mee was heeft zo'n beetje alles verkocht wat ze wilden... Dus das wel lekker...

Ik heb voor mn school 2 EV 12"-2" Topkasten (bourgonje audio) gekocht als vaste spraakset, klinken errug lekker moet ik zeggen!!

Lekker hoog rendement die EV kasten!!

----------


## JeroentjE

Weet niemand toevallig of die cyber's verkocht zijn? Anders moet ik er weer mee gaan slepen en ik wil koppen want die zijn niet zo zwaar.

----------


## Music Power

Yeppers die cybers zijn verkocht. Dus hoef je niet meer te lopen slepen met die bakken

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Mark Vermeulen

He jeroentje je moet meer spinazie gaan eten.

Groetjes Mark Vermeulen
maar mijn baas heeft AD en EAW.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Hallo daar,

Ik zou *** een moord doen voor die Cybers, en meneer loopt te klagen dat ze zo zwaar zijn....wees blij dat je baas ze niet heeft ingeruild voor die CP superscan zooms die flashlight bij had :-)

1350 voor een superscan is trouwens niet veel, wat vinden jullie?

Groeten,
Ralph

----------


## John b

Bij die CP's hadden ze de ballast trafo's verwijderd om ze lichter te maken. ze wogen nu nog maar 35 kg (volgens zeggen).

John

----------


## CyberNBD

Ja voor die 4000 euro waar die 4 cybers uiteindelijk voor verkocht zijn had ik ze ook wel willen kopen, of die dingen nou zwaar zijn of niet het blijven errugg leuke lampjes.

Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Destiny

Er was nog mooi 1 plekje leeg, waren niet op komen dagen...

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

_Zoek en gij zult vinden... vind gij niet dan is het zoek!_

----------


## Fritz

Weet iemand hoe het met die CD-aktie is afgelopen?? Was 't een beetje geslaagd??

Fritz

----------


## Jan-Peter

De CD-aktie is niet echt geslaagd. Een bezoeker had een doorje vol meegenomen, een paar andere hadden er ook nog één Cd in gedaan en dat was het dan. Jammer het had zo leuk kunnen zijn. Wel heeft er iemand een aanbod gedaan om maar liefst 15.000 MP3 files op een harddisk te zetten.

De aktie in het kader van World DJ Day is helemaal een flop geworden. In de collecte bak bij de kassa zat wel 2 euro !!! Ik schaam mij diep.
Vanuit de organisatie hebben we nu maar 100 euro gestort, want 2 euro overmaken is echt om te janken !

Volgend jaar beter !

----------


## Fritz

2 euro is inderdaad niet echt heel veel... toch een hele eer dan als je er iets in hebt gegooid! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Fritz

----------


## (m)IRON

> citaat:
> ze wogen nu nog maar 35 kg.



Nog maar?!

---&gt;&gt;&gt;Klik hier&lt;&lt;&lt;---

----------

